# Hatch Green Chiles



## old golfer guy (Aug 10, 2020)

Wife just came home with a big bag of Hatch Chiles. Have any of you made poppers with these??
Need to make any changes? Taste?
Thanks


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 10, 2020)

I have, but we prefer to roast them ourselves and package for green chili or other dishes needing roasted peppers..


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Aug 10, 2020)

Roasted hatch peppers are excellent in pork and green chili stew.  I wonder if smoked pork shoulder would taste good in such a stew?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2020)

You can use them like I use Pablanos and Cubanelles, stuff them full of anything tasty and cook them any number of ways, baked, smoked, grilled.
Being a bacon fiend I tend to wrap chiles on bacon  when smoking/grilling, like MEGA ABTs!
Mmmm soooo good.
Check these two out, would work great with fresh roasted Hatch chiles,





						Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
					

I was at the store Friday and found some huge Poblano chiles. Pulled Pork Poblanos instantly came to mind. Saturday I cooked up the PP and a few other things, like my BBQ Biscuit Bombs yesterday. Those were some tasty treats for sure.  Today I started by roasting, skinning and seeding those...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						If It Smells Like Fish, Its Quite A Dish
					

The Menu Butter Basted Grilled Mangrove Snapper Homemade Yellow Rice Mega ABTs Stuffed With Cheesy Rice  MegABTs with Cheesy Rice Roasted Pablano chiles, skinned and then stuffed with my homemade yellow rice combined with generous amounts of shredded Chihuahua cheese. Wrapped in bacon and then...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Without bacon you could layer them in a casserole dish and add a chile sauce and cheese... Oh hell yeah!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2020)

Roasted Hatch chiles go great on burgers, maybe some big, smoked beercan burgers.





						Big Bad Belly Bombs
					

I had a hankering, an urge for bacon cheeseburgers, and that itch demanded scratching! Went to the store and picked up all the fixings, got home and my plan for the traditional burger took a left turn. I was holding a cold can of Mt. Dew and it struck me, I must construct some Beer Can...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2020)

Smoke a big butt or brisket and make a wonderful pork or beef Green Chile, that is a great idea too.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 10, 2020)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Roasted hatch peppers are excellent in pork and green chili stew.  I wonder if smoked pork shoulder would taste good in such a stew?



The base flavor profile is pretty darn good, live fire roasting and all.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

chilerelleno
. has you covered! He wont steer you wrong. I'm actually planning to one of his recipes this weekend.


----------



## forktender (Aug 11, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> The base flavor profile is pretty darn good, live fire roasting and all.





 thirdeye

Do you have a roasting drum? This one goes on pretty much any rotisserie for small batches.
The Mexican family that I pretty much grew up with had a chili roaster made out of a 55gal drum that was driven by a hand crank for small batches and a wash machine motor and belts for jumbo batches. 









 old golfer guy

If I had a bunch of Hatch chilies to mess with I'd roast them on the grill and make up some chili salsa to use on tacos, tostadas, tamales, burritos, eggs and damn near anything pork, chicken or beef. A little roasted garlic, roasted white onion, lime juice and cilantro. YUM!!!

Let us know what you come up with.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> thirdeye
> 
> Do you have a roasting drum? This one goes on pretty much any rotisserie for small batches.
> The Mexican family that I pretty much grew up with had a chili roaster made out of a 55gal drum that was driven by a hand crank for small batches and a wash machine motor and belts for jumbo batches.
> ...


No, I use a weed burner on a 3' X 3' expanded metal.  I basically lay some out, blast one side, then turn and blast the other side.  A weed burner is so intense the skin blisters before actually heating up the flesh too much. 

Turn down your volume, it's pretty LOUD


----------



## old golfer guy (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.  But what really wanted to know,  has anyone used these to make poppers instead of jalapenos???
Thanks


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 11, 2020)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas guys.  But what really wanted to know,  has anyone used these to make poppers instead of jalapenos???
> Thanks


Sure you could make poppers out of them...but as with most of the larger chilles you are going to want to char the skin and remove it. It can get really tough to chew on.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 11, 2020)

My favorite pepper of all time.  Can't get them here in Mississippi.  Wish I could find them in a jar somewhere. I travel alot and a few Mexican joints have them year round. Chuys Mexican joint has several locations around the country and have them year round.


----------



## forktender (Aug 12, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> No, I use a weed burner on a 3' X 3' expanded metal.  I basically lay some out, blast one side, then turn and blast the other side.  A weed burner is so intense the skin blisters before actually heating up the flesh too much.
> 
> Turn down your volume, it's pretty LOUD



Damn, now why didn't I think of that?
I already have the weed burner and some Weber kettle grates. I'm going to have to try this with my Fresno's and Jap's next month when my crops/ actually only 6 plants of each..LOL are ready. 

Thanks for the great idea.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Aug 12, 2020)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas guys.  But what really wanted to know,  has anyone used these to make poppers instead of jalapenos???
> Thanks


Heck yeah, just char them on a bbq grill over smoking hot coals or with your gasser cranked too high. Char them until the skin is black then toss them into ziplock plastic bags or a tightly covered bowl. Wait 20-30 minutes and the skins will slip right off with a little rubbing. Or take a bite of one of the raw chili's and see if the skins seem thin enough to leave of. If the skins are much thicker than a Jap. or Pablano I'd remove them. I'm guessing that they will be fine to use raw/ skin on for poppers.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ve got 10lbs of Sandias coming from New Mexico tomorrow.  I’ve never ever cooked with them before.  Thanks for creating this thread!


----------

